# Ih 484



## markpurtee (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an IH 484 with brake problems weve had this tractor since about 1993 the right brake doesnt work much at all and the left on will if you pump it up. Any ideas on how to fix it. Thanks Mark


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Send me apm with your e mail address and i will forward a document to help you understand & solve your issue????


----------

